# Router Bit Chip



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2019)

*Router Bit Safety*

I accidentally dropped a brand new Freud router bit and chipped the carbide tip. Is it safe to continue using it, or do I have to buy another one?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry to say you need to replace it 
It Is out balance ,could come apart at high speeds and will not cut correctly 
I would not use it
Damaged bits are dangerous


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Semipro said:


> Sorry to say you need to replace it
> It Is out balance ,could come apart at high speeds and will not cut correctly
> I would not use it
> Damaged bits are dangerous


agreed...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

The chip is the obvious damage...you might not see is if any damage happened to the rest of the joint between the carbide and the steel. It wouldn't be good to find out when it's spun up to full speed.

Get rid of it...better yet...hang it up with a label "Reminder Bit"... I have a connecting rod with the same label... :grin:


----------



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

Nickp said:


> Get rid of it...better yet...hang it up with a label "Reminder Bit"... I have a connecting rod with the same label... :grin:


Hilarious - I have one as well. Painful reminders.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> The chip is the obvious damage...*you might not see is if any damage happened to the rest of the joint between the carbide and the steel.* It wouldn't be good to find out when it's spun up to full speed.
> 
> Get rid of it...better yet...hang it up with a label "Reminder Bit"... I have a connecting rod with the same label... :grin:


micro fractures in the carbide...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dirt_dobber said:


> Hilarious - I have one as well. Painful reminders.


piston, #2 cylinder...


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Nickp said:


> The chip is the obvious damage...you might not see is if any damage happened to the rest of the joint between the carbide and the steel. It wouldn't be good to find out when it's spun up to full speed.
> 
> Get rid of it...better yet...hang it up with a label "Reminder Bit"... I have a connecting rod with the same label... :grin:


I have a wall as my "reminder of problems". The kick back that shouldn't have happened, the Sawstop cartridge that activated when something touched the blade while running (in this case metal tape measure (don't ask)), the bill to repair that Woodworkers 70 Tooth Plywood blade from the collision with same cartridge. Reminders are good, memory is going bad.......


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2019)

Thank you. Great idea, I am making "REMINDER SHELF".


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree with all the responses time for a new one sorry.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a very expensive carbide down spiral bit to remind me not to lift the bit out while the router is running or winding down. I also chewed up the top of my beloved DadoWiz jig. Still usable, but a reminder every time I use it.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I remember when carbide bits first came out the had some single cutter bits, in small diameters.
Herb


----------



## Ohmmeter (Oct 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I accidentally dropped a brand new Freud router bit and chipped the carbide tip. Is it safe to continue using it, or do I have to buy another one?


. I would not use the bit for fear it might crack apart under high speed. You might want to send it back to the factory to have them put a new carbide blade on the the bit and balance it. Good luck with the repair!


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

And don't let the expense of bit replacement make you sad, either. Compared to most tools, bits are among the cheaper pieces to replace, which this one would have been eventually too. Just mark it up to experience - I doubt you will EVER drop another router bit again!

In fact, as a reminder, it's slowly becoming a habit with me to do an inspection of a bit - including loose bearings (!) - whenever I setup for a router cut session. Going slow at first makes the job go a lot quicker!


----------

